# 5D II to be discountinued?



## Lance James (Apr 10, 2012)

Sorry if this has been covered before but I am wondering since the Mark III has been released if the future of the 5D II is limited or will they continue to produce them. Has Canon announced this yet or?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 10, 2012)

Lance James said:


> Sorry if this has been covered before but I am wondering since the Mark III has been released if the future of the 5D II is limited or will they continue to produce them. Has Canon announced this yet or?



Canon has said the 5DII will continue to be produced. They did not say for how long.


----------



## JR (Apr 10, 2012)

I just hope long enought for me to get my 1DX and be able to sell my mkII at a decent price!


----------



## D.Sim (Apr 11, 2012)

If they do discontinue it it'd only be for the rumoured "consumer full frame". But for now... its still all go


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 11, 2012)

JR said:


> I just hope long enought for me to get my 1DX and be able to sell my mkII at a decent price!



Good luck with that... 

Around here, at least, the used market (Craigslist) seems to be flooded (well, relative to normal) with used 5DIIs, and since Canon has dropped the new price quite a bit, used prices have followed suit, plus the large number of them available drives the price down further (if you actually want it to sell, as opposed to re-listing it week after week for months). In fact, I bet if Canon actually discontinued the 5DII leaving the 5DIII as the cheapest Canon FF option, that would drive used prices up.


----------



## JR (Apr 11, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> JR said:
> 
> 
> > I just hope long enought for me to get my 1DX and be able to sell my mkII at a decent price!
> ...



yikes, looks like I will be too late to get a good price...oh well, just hoping to recoup a bit so I can put against the new 24-70 should it prove good IQ to pair it with the 1DX...


----------



## traveller (Apr 11, 2012)

I am struggling to believe that the 5D MkII is actually still in production, surely the production line that it was manufacturered on has now been retooled to build the MkIII? 

I think that it is a marketing trick to keep the value of both models higher than they would otherwise be if they admitted that the 5D MkII was discontinued.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 11, 2012)

JR said:


> just hoping to recoup a bit so I can put against the new 24-70 should it prove good IQ to pair it with the 1DX...



That's my plan, as well - sell the gripped 5DII (after getting the 1D X) and put the proceeds toward a 24-70L II.


----------



## Axilrod (Apr 11, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> JR said:
> 
> 
> > I just hope long enought for me to get my 1DX and be able to sell my mkII at a decent price!
> ...



I also noticed that on CL since I'm always perusing for a good lens deal. The few weeks after the 5DIII announcement people were selling them for $1950, then $1850, then $1750. But the last week or two I've seen some for $1500 or $1400 with higher shutter counts, which is really crazy when you think about it.


----------



## unfocused (Apr 11, 2012)

Just my two cents: Canon refurbished lists the 5DII at $1,759 (when in stock). That's with a 90-Day Canon warranty and the knowledge that the camera has been serviced by Canon. When Canon offers its 15% sales, that knocks the price down below $1,500. 

As a buyer, I wouldn't look at a used "as-is" 5DII from a private seller unless it was significantly less than that. 

Sorry.

As far as how long the 5DII might be available...well...Canon is still listing the 50D on its refurbished site. Supplies are unpredictable, but they still list them and sell them when they have them. Given the number of 5DIIs out there, I suspect they will remain available for quite some time even after they are officially discontinued.


----------



## awinphoto (Apr 11, 2012)

It's only a matter of time until the 5d2 product line comes to an end, but until sales drop and it proves to be financially not worth it for Canon to continue, It will keep plugging away... As is, it's the low cost entry full frame DSLR everyone has been clamoring for.


----------



## triggermike (Apr 11, 2012)

Maybe off-topic? But it seems there is a shortage of 1D MkIV's out there with many sites reporting they don't know when they will get more - has Canon killed off the APS-H?


----------



## Marsu42 (Apr 11, 2012)

triggermike said:


> has Canon killed off the APS-H?



afaik aps-h was the result of technical limitations back then, not an active strategic decision. There are no dedicated lenses for it (ef-s won't work) and the only good thing it seems to be good at is masking some L lenses shortcomings in edge sharpness - other than that, get a 1.4x tc


----------



## JR (Apr 12, 2012)

Well if the mkiii is indeed being recalled, i guess it mean the mkii will live officially a bit longer


----------

